# معلومه مهمه حبيت اقولها لكم عن تصميم الشلر



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

امس و انا فى سيمنار كارير 
الاخ المحاضر قال معلومه مهمه جدا و المرجع اشرى بس هشوف لكوا فين فى اشرى و اقول لكوا بعدين
المهم
بعد ما تصمم الشلر و تحسب مواسيرك ابتدى احسب حجم الميه فى المواسير دى (المجموع الكلى لمساحه مقطع كل ماسوره فى طولها)
كده بقى معاك حجم المياه فى الدايره كلها
اقسمه بقى على عدد الاطنان الكلى 
لازم الناتج ميقلش عن 3 جالون لكل طن للتطبيقات العاديه و من 6 الى 10 جالون لكل طن للتطبيقات الصناعيه و الا السيستم هيبقى un balance
و لو قل عن كده فى الحاله دى بنستخدم تانك تعويضى حجمه يساوى الفرق المطلوب لتحقيق المعادله
و ممكن يكون ده سبب سؤال م.محمد المصرى فى موضوع المهندس الجامد بس هو اللى يشيل حديد عن طريقه حساب كميه الماء
لو حد عنده معلومه اضافيه يتفضل يضيفها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 يونيو 2009)

عظمة على عظمة يا زانتي كعادتك.....بس هو لو نعرف المهندس محمد المصري راح فين


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

والله مش عاوزين نظن السوء و نقول حصل على معلومته و مشى و هنفترض انه عنده ظروف مانعاه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> امس و انا فى سيمنار كارير
> الاخ المحاضر قال معلومه مهمه جدا و المرجع اشرى بس هشوف لكوا فين فى اشرى و اقول لكوا بعدين
> المهم
> بعد ما تصمم الشلر و تحسب مواسيرك ابتدى احسب حجم الميه فى المواسير دى (المجموع الكلى لمساحه مقطع كل ماسوره فى طولها)
> ...


 
تقصد حجم الماء في الشبكة كامله بما فيها الماء الموجود في داخل الكويلات؟

طبعا نفترض ان حساب حجم المواسير كان حسابا صحيحا.....اتفقنا؟

عندما تكون حساباتنا صحيحة فماذا سيفيدنا التانك الاضافي حيث الشبكة مليئة بالماء؟

الشكر الموصول لك مقدما على التوضيح لاني ممكن انا مش فاهم قصدك في الموضوع


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 يونيو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 يونيو 2009)

والله كلام جديد اول مره اشوفه او اسمعه
ياريت تحدد المرجع ورقم الصفحه


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> تقصد حجم الماء في الشبكة كامله بما فيها الماء الموجود في داخل الكويلات؟
> 
> طبعا نفترض ان حساب حجم المواسير كان حسابا صحيحا.....اتفقنا؟
> 
> ...


ايوه قصدى كده بالكويل بكله 
فايده التانك الاضافى انه بيحفظ اتزان النظام و الشيلر بوجه عام



زيكو تكييف قال:


> والله كلام جديد اول مره اشوفه او اسمعه
> ياريت تحدد المرجع ورقم الصفحه


انا عندى مرجع اللى هو الورق بتاع السيمنار و هو من كارير و على ورق كارير ممكن اسحبه لكم اسكانر بس قلت لك جارى البحث فى اشرى او اى شئ اخر اكثر مرجعيه و اول ما الاقى حاجه هقولها 
بس مفتكرش ان راجل تكنكال سبورت فى كارير من 17 سنه هيقول معلومه مش صحيحه بس عموما برضه هنشوف لان دايما فى العلم يفضل افتراض سوء الظن لحين اثبات العكس بمستندات موثقه من الملحق الثقافى



حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


شرفنى مرورك اخ حسن


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> ايوه قصدى كده بالكويل بكله
> فايده التانك الاضافى انه بيحفظ اتزان النظام و الشيلر بوجه عام
> 
> انا عندى مرجع اللى هو الورق بتاع السيمنار و هو من كارير و على ورق كارير ممكن اسحبه لكم اسكانر بس قلت لك جارى البحث فى اشرى او اى شئ اخر اكثر مرجعيه و اول ما الاقى حاجه هقولها
> بس مفتكرش ان راجل تكنكال سبورت فى كارير من 17 سنه هيقول معلومه مش صحيحه بس عموما برضه هنشوف لان دايما فى العلم يفضل افتراض سوء الظن لحين اثبات العكس بمستندات موثقه من الملحق الثقافى


 بانتظار الوثائق من الملحق العسكري


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يونيو 2009)

معلومة وايد حلوة .... يا ريّال ....


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> امس و انا فى سيمنار كارير
> الاخ المحاضر قال معلومه مهمه جدا و المرجع اشرى بس هشوف لكوا فين فى اشرى و اقول لكوا بعدين
> المهم
> بعد ما تصمم الشلر و تحسب مواسيرك ابتدى احسب حجم الميه فى المواسير دى (المجموع الكلى لمساحه مقطع كل ماسوره فى طولها)
> ...


 
واعتقد ان اجابه الاخ محمد المصري للسؤال

محتاجين نعرف كميه المياه اللازم دخولها الشبكه لتحقيق درجه حراره الهواء المطلوبه؟

هي:

_Q=1.1 xQa xdTa_
_Q=500 x Qw xdTw_

_وبالتالي:_

_Q=1.1 xQa xdTa=500 x Qw xdTw_


_ولو ان __dTW=10_
_ودرجه حراره دخول الهواء معلومه وكميه الهواء المار على الملف معلومه ايضا((من مروحه المناوله او الملف والمروحه))_



_يتبقى لك كميه الماء و درجه حراره خروج الهواء_

_وممكن تتوصل للحل بالتعويض_


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> انا عندى مرجع اللى هو الورق بتاع السيمنار و هو من كارير و على ورق كارير ممكن اسحبه لكم اسكانر بس قلت لك جارى البحث فى اشرى او اى شئ اخر اكثر مرجعيه و اول ما الاقى حاجه هقولها
> بس مفتكرش ان راجل تكنكال سبورت فى كارير من 17 سنه هيقول معلومه مش صحيحه بس عموما برضه هنشوف لان دايما فى العلم يفضل افتراض سوء الظن لحين اثبات العكس بمستندات موثقه من الملحق الثقافى


 
يا اخ احمد الخبره مهمه ولكن الانسان معرض للغلط والسهو والنسيان وممكن تكون انت فهمت المعلومه بطريقه خاطئه لانك انسان عادي معرض للخطأ 
ومع احترامي لل 17 سنه 
وهذه المعلومه غريبه على كثير منا كما لاحظت في الردود
وكنت اتمنى ان لاتنشر المعلومه بدون الدليل القاطع لها لانها ممكن تلغبط الناس وتربكهم 

على فكره انا بحثت في اشري ولم اجد ما يؤكد الكلام اتمنى انك تجد الحل في بحثك

طيب الورق الخاص بالسيمينار مطبوع ولا مكتوب؟؟
لو مطبوع يا ريت ترفع الصوره ورقه التي بها المعلومه

واحب ان اضيف معلومه ان انخفاض تدفق الماء بنسبه 50% لا يقابله سوى 10% فقط من انخفاض في انتقال الحراره


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يا اخ احمد الخبره مهمه ولكن الانسان معرض للغلط والسهو والنسيان وممكن تكون انت فهمت المعلومه بطريقه خاطئه لانك انسان عادي معرض للخطأ
> ومع احترامي لل 17 سنه
> وهذه المعلومه غريبه على كثير منا كما لاحظت في الردود
> وكنت اتمنى ان لاتنشر المعلومه بدون الدليل القاطع لها لانها ممكن تلغبط الناس وتربكهم
> ...


صديقى 
الخطا و السهو و النسيان لو بنقول معلومه بندردش فيها
اما ما وضعته كمعلومه اولا ليس بغير مرجع كما ذكرت فى موضوعى فانا لدى ورق اسيمنار (يعنى لو فيه خطا فى المعلومه هيبقى من كارير العالميه مش السعوديه) و برضوا الخطا وارد
اما حكايه انى الخبط الاعضاء فالصوره واضحه تماما كما ذكرتها للجميع انها معلومه من كارير و ليس لدى اى مرجع الا كارير و اللى عاوز ياخد المعلومه بشكلها كده ياخدها و اللى مش عاوز يسيبها
اما حكايه ان الموضوع غريب على معظمنا فده شئ وارد جدا بل اعتبره عاديا لان محدش فينا بلغ منتهى العلم (كمان اللى اتناقشوا فى المعلومه كن انا و انت و جهاد فقط) يعنى المعلومه حى الان غريبه عليا انا و انت و جهاد فقط ايضا
و باذن الله ورقه كارير هرفعها لكم بس لما اعرف اتلم على اسكانر او هصورها لكوا بالكاميرا و ارفعها لكم لو ملقتش اسكانر و غالبا ده اللى هيحصل
بالنسبه لردك على سؤال محمد المصرى
كلامك صح
كلام جهاد صح
كلامى صح 
كله يتوقف على معنى كلمه كميه اللى العضو كتبها فى صيغه السؤال
لان انت بتتكلم عن معدلات تدفق
جهاد كذلك
انا بتكلم عن حجم
يبقى لازم العضو نفسه هو اللى يحدد هو عاوز يسال عن ايه و ده اللى انا طلبته من الجميع (وانا اولهم طبعا لانى انا كمان بتكلم بالبلدى) اننا لما نتكلم عن مصطلح علمى يبقى نذكره كما هو سواء ابلانجليزيه او المعنى المتفق عليه لترجمته باللغه العربيه


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)




----------



## الطموني (2 يونيو 2009)

تصديقا لقول الاخ زنيتي ارجو مراجعة المشاركة التالية و لكم جزيل الشكر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136849.html


----------



## emhdisam (2 يونيو 2009)

اعتقد ان الموضوع لا اساس له من الصحة و لاعلاقة لاستطاعة الشيلر بذلك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لرفع المعلومات 

عندي استفسار بسيط
1-هل يطبق هذا الكلام على جميع الدوائر للمياه المثلجه
والمياه المثلجه تنقسم دوائرها الى
الدائره الاساسيه
الدائره الابتدائيه والثانويه
والدائره الابتدائيه المتغيره
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2-وكيف يطبق معامل التغير على دائره المياه المثلجه في ظل هذه المعادله؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (3 يونيو 2009)

> شكرا لرفع المعلومات
> 
> عندي استفسار بسيط
> 1-هل يطبق هذا الكلام على جميع الدوائر للمياه المثلجه
> ...


و الله يا صديقى لاتوجد لدى اى علومات اكثر من التى طرحتها
اتمنى حد يجاوبنا كلنا على سؤالك
و كما وضحت للطمونى فى المشاركه المتعلقه بالموضوع 
دى حتى الان برضه تعتبر مواصفات supplier سواء كانت لكارير او للشركه المصنعه للتانك
لكن ايضا تحتاج لمرجع اعتقد


----------



## الدكة (7 يونيو 2009)

عازوين مشاركات اكثر واين المشرفين ... الخ

نأمل التثبيت لهذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يونيو 2009)

دائما يا عم احمد عامل لينا فتنه طائفية كدا بس معلوماتك مفيدة حتي لو فيها نقص الميزة انت بتطرح الموضوع ببساطه ووضوح والي يحب يخدها اوك مش حابب وعنده مصادر علميه اوك
بس يكفي انك وضحت الصورة او نوهت عنه وشكرا ليك يا سيدي


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وبحق الموضوع مشوق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا انت لماح و لقطتها و كونك بتبحث عن المصدر الموثوق اللي طلعت منه هذه المعلومة فيكفيك ان ناقلها رجل من كارير ، و على كل انتبتحتاج تحسب كمية الماء المتداولة داخل منظومة نقل الماء المثلج حتي تتمكن من حساب طاقة سحب المضخة بالاضافة الي أن خزان الاستعاضة مهم لسببين : أولهما حفظ التزان داخل المنظومة حيث يعوض ما أهمله الحسبون للكمية المتداولة بالضافة أنه لايسمح بتواجد جيوب هوائية بالصواعد تعوق تدفق الماء الى الوحدات الببعيدة وبالتالي تؤثر على الطاقة التبريدية للوحدات و لذلك يتم حساب المعدل الحقيقي للماء المثلج الذي يعطيك تأثير طن تبريد ، وهو غالبا 2.4 جالون /د لكل طن ، في الحالات العادية أما تلك التي تبعد وحدة التثليج عن مكان وحدات تداول الهواء يكون لها حساب أخر لتعويض الفقد في درجات الحرارة أثناء انتقال الماء و طبعا بالتداعي لو انت اقتصرت على كمية الماء المحسوبة التي تحقق الطن تبريد المطلوب طيب ده اللي ح يمرداخل الكويل طيب فين امتداد هذا الماء الذي يحقق تجانس المتدفق و عدم وجود تكهف في المضخات و خلافه ، ياريت يكون كلامي أفاد مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## حمودي عموري (16 أغسطس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> امس و انا فى سيمنار كارير
> الاخ المحاضر قال معلومه مهمه جدا و المرجع اشرى بس هشوف لكوا فين فى اشرى و اقول لكوا بعدين
> المهم
> بعد ما تصمم الشلر و تحسب مواسيرك ابتدى احسب حجم الميه فى المواسير دى (المجموع الكلى لمساحه مقطع كل ماسوره فى طولها)
> ...


السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخ زانتي على جهودك اني متابع لكل ملاحظاتك وقد أستفدنا منها كثيرا وجزالك الله خيرا . تعقيبا على ماذكرته وحسب معرفتي ان كل طن تبريد يساوي 2.4 جالون ماء في الدقيقة فهل هذه المعلومة صحيحة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2009)

حمودي عموري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا اخ زانتي على جهودك اني متابع لكل ملاحظاتك وقد أستفدنا منها كثيرا وجزالك الله خيرا . تعقيبا على ماذكرته وحسب معرفتي ان كل طن تبريد يساوي 2.4 جالون ماء في الدقيقة فهل هذه المعلومة صحيحة وجزاك الله خيرا


اشكرك على كلامك الطيب
بالنسبه لموضوع الجى بى ام 
المعادله بتقول
GPM = TON X 24 / DELTA T و حيث ان دلتا تى تقريبا ثابته فى معظم الشيلرات 10 درجات فهرنهايت فان 2.4 قيمه الى حد كبير صحيحه و يستخدمها الجميع على ااساس انها رقم مسلم به
لكن فى شيلرات ال destrict cooling بتبقى الدلتا تى تقريبا 16 و عليه فان التدفق يصبح 1.5 جالون لكل دقيقه لكل طن


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
................................


----------



## abualyosser (17 أغسطس 2009)

هناك فرق كبير بين كميه الماء فى الدائره والتدفق المهم فى الحاله المذكوره هى التدفق gpm والتى تعتمد على الحمل ومقدار التغيير فى الحراره . الخزان التعويضى مطلوب لتعويض كميه المياه الناتج عن الفقد او الضغط او التمدد وخلافه .


----------



## zanitty (17 أغسطس 2009)

زى ما حضرتك قلت يا باشمهندس فرق كبير بين كميه الميه و التدفق و الموضوع الاساسى بيتكلم عن الكميه بس انت اللى جيت على الاواخر مباشره
المهم 
الخزان التعويضى يا باشمهندس بيعوض النقص فى كميه الماء و ارجع للمشاركه رقم واحد محدش خالص قال انه بيعوض تدفق


----------



## محمدماياتي (18 يناير 2010)

ياريت احد الاخوة المهندسين يشرح لنا مراحل تصميم الشيلر ومتى نستخدمه لو تكرم احد السادة بلغة سهله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (16 يناير 2013)

**********


----------



## gaber osman (16 يناير 2013)

كيفك اخ زانيتى اخبارك اية تمام بس هذا يا باشا انت ريح نفسك واعملنا سكان للسيمنار الى معاك ونقراة ونتفحص فية براحتنا ولحد ما تعملة سكان انا ليا استفسار بسيط حضرتك بتقول ان السيمنار الراجل قال انت تحسب حجم مواسير الشبكة كلها وحدة حجم زى الى احنا بنحسبة فى حسابات خزان التمدد وللراجل بتاع معالجة المواسير التشيلد عشان يجيب المواد الكيمائية اللازمة باختصار حجم بالجالون او المتر مكعب هذة واحدة اما الثانية نجيب حمل التبريد بالطن تبريد للمبنى ونقوم بقسمة حجم المواسير على الطن تبريد لازم يكون 3 فى التطبيقات العادية و10 فى التطبيقات الصناعية والى يكون النظام غير متزن صح انا رايى البسيط انة لا توجد علاقة بين حجم المواسير وحمل المبنى وانا هذا الحجم يوثر فقط فى حسابات خزان التمدد وفى معالجة الشبكة اما طول المواسير يوثر على حسابات الهيد للطلمبة ولا يوجد علاقة مباشرة بين حمل التبريد وحجم المواسير ولكن توجد علاقة بين التدفق gpm وحمل التبريد كما ذكرت سيادتك وهى تقريبا 2.4 gpm لكل طن فى الدوائر المغلقة و3 فى الدوائر المفتوحة وشكرا


----------



## nofal (17 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG\HVAC. AMER (20 يناير 2013)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## egystorm (20 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> امس و انا فى سيمنار كارير
> الاخ المحاضر قال معلومه مهمه جدا و المرجع اشرى بس هشوف لكوا فين فى اشرى و اقول لكوا بعدين
> المهم
> بعد ما تصمم الشلر و تحسب مواسيرك ابتدى احسب حجم الميه فى المواسير دى (المجموع الكلى لمساحه مقطع كل ماسوره فى طولها)
> ...


* بالمناسبة المعلومة صحيحة وسمعتها من دكتور فى قرص تصميم تكييف اللة ينور بصراحة
*


----------



## جاسر- ابومحمد (20 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم انا بعرف انه كل واحد1 طن يحتاج2.4جالون لكل دقيقه , ولذلك تقوم بمعرفه  التشيلر كم طن ومن ثم عليك الحساب والمعايره في كميه الماء الداخله للتشيلر 1طن = 2.4 جالون.دقيقه , مثال : تشيلر 100طن يحتاج كم جالون؟؟ الجواب : 100طن × 2.4جالون .دقيقه .


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2014)

جاسر- ابومحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بعرف انه كل واحد1 طن يحتاج2.4جالون لكل دقيقه , ولذلك تقوم بمعرفه  التشيلر كم طن ومن ثم عليك الحساب والمعايره في كميه الماء الداخله للتشيلر 1طن = 2.4 جالون.دقيقه , مثال : تشيلر 100طن يحتاج كم جالون؟؟ الجواب : 100طن × 2.4جالون .دقيقه .



حضرتك بتتكطلم عن تدفق (و المعلومه غير دقيقه لان 2.4 تختلف باختلاف فرق درجات الحراره للتشيلر "راجع المعادله") بينما الموضوع هنا بيتكلم عن حجم مش عن تدفق حجمى ...
ارجو اعاده قراءه الموضوع باناه


----------



## mohamed shmran (22 أبريل 2014)

خزان التعويض مطلوب وضروري


----------



## م/ عبد الرحمن على (24 أبريل 2014)

اخى العزيز هذا الكلام صح ان شاء الله
ولكن انت بتكون حاسب كمية الماء اللازم حتى تستطيع حساب اقطار المواسير
وهذه معادله تفيد فى حساب كمية الماء 
فرق درجات الحرارة÷ gpm=24×tr
فرق درجات الحرارة=10 تقريبا gpm=2.4×tr
اللى انت عملتة انك بتشيك على الارقام
ارجو ان تكون وصلت المعلومه


----------



## eng_m_fatah (28 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمر البمبى (17 نوفمبر 2014)

انأ أول مرة أشتغل فى داتا سنتر ومسؤل عن التبريد وهى فيها نظام تبريد شيلر 72طن يونى اير وكنت عايز اعرف إذاى بنحسب الأحمال للداتا سنتر وهل هى تختلف عن حساب الأحمال للغرف أنا سألت واحد معايه هنا قالى بتختلف لإننا بنحسب على الأجهزه الموجوده بس مفهمتش منه حاجه ياريت تفيدونى أحسب الأحمال إذاى وكمان أحسب كميه المياه الموجوده فى المنظومه إذاى وياريت لو حد عنده أى معلومات عن النوع ده من الشيلرات هو موديله (arac )والسريال بتاعه (21283)ونوعه يونى أير وسعته 72 طن بس يا ريت يكون بالعربى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## منصور اشرف (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاااااااااااك الله ألف خير اخي


----------



## tarek gamarec (17 ديسمبر 2014)

Use buffer tank


----------



## zanitty (21 ديسمبر 2014)

راجع صفحه 45 من الكتالوج المرفق لتشيلرات شركه الزامل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يعمر بيتك يا صديقي العزيز م /احمد الزيني 
انت شحذت الهمم و الهبت الفكر و اعتقد اننا في حاجة لمثل هذا الحوار دائما 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
و لو احد من الزملاء عنده دراسة من شركة ماكواي أو هيتاشي او ترين يتكرم بيها علينا فنحن لازلنا طلاب علم طالما العلم لدي غيرنا و ليس من صنع ايدينا ، و الله المستعان
بالنسبة للزميل الفاضل م/ جابر الذي ذكر انه لا علاقة بين حمل التبريد ومعدل تدفق الماء في المواسير ، الموضوع اعمق من ذلك فكيف يمكنك حساب حجم الماء المنقول عبر المواسير دون الحصول على أقطار هذه المواسير فقطر الماسورة مرتبط بمعدل تدفق الماء و بسرعة و كثافة السائل و أقول السائل لأنه قد لا يكون ماء بحت و انما محلول من الماء و مواد تساعد على عدم التجمد في درجات الحرارة الأدني من الصفر 
و معدل تدفق الماء اللازم لإحداث عملية التثليج يتوقف على فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقه و الاستيعاب الحراري للسائل فإن كان ماء فقط كانت له حدود و ان كان ماء مع جلايكول كانت له استيعاب حراري أكبر ... و هكذا
و لست إلا تلميذا بينكم أمام خبراتكم فزيدونا زادكم الله من فضله


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> راجع صفحه 45 من الكتالوج المرفق لتشيلرات شركه الزامل


لقد جئت بالمعلومة وأكدتها يقيناً@ كتالوج شركة الزامل بارك الله فيك


----------



## egystorm (2 يناير 2015)

كلام مظبوط تماما وعلى اعتقادى ان كل تشيلر لية كمية مياة لايمكن تقل عنها منعا لحدوث تجمد او فصل التشيلرات بصورة مستمرة


----------

